# New Recording



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, I've finally entered the world of digital recording. I'm recording on a G5 iMac with Garageband just to learn the basic concepts. I'll likely be pestering some of you veterans as time goes along for technical help.

Anyway, here's my first completed "project" for your appraisal. I committed the cardinal sin of mixing it with headphones so that might be the best way to listen. Tell me what you like and what you don't like.

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=8044484


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

You did a good job.

Seeing as you just started recording on the computer I think it sounds good.

Song would be nice with vocals and a bit less lead guitar.


You should come on over to MCS and do some online collabing...you could find some singers,real drummers,piano playes ect.

http://www.musicianscollaboration.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=5571704ed799e9b3e1ba617bd6c1dc19&


When collabing most people start a collab by stating the bpm/tempo and then they usually have a few measures of click track at the beginning before song starts for timing purposes...online collabing is where its at...I dont even listen to mainstream music anymore...All I listen to is online collabs...you would fit in nicely at MCS Lester.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow - thats impressive for your first effort - I really enjoyed it. Excellent playing and a good tune. I'll def listen to anything else you come up with.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys and thanks for the link, Vincent. That sounds like it could be fun. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice, good guitar tone. Is that a Tele?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice job Lester, I like it...


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Very nice, good guitar tone. Is that a Tele?


Yes, it's a '75 Thinline on the neck pickup through a 'virtual' cranked Marshall.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Yes, it's a '75 Thinline on the neck pickup through a 'virtual' cranked Marshall.


Cool, I've always wanted a Thinline, the only Tele I had weighed about 10 lbs (a 71')


----------

